# Yeah, yeah. I'm a sucker for things like this.



## Steve H (Jun 18, 2021)

I saw these on Face Book and thought that this was kinda cool.







And while restocking on required vaca items (booze) I found them at a store. 10 of them for 4.59. So, I grabbed a box. Then noticed they were BOGO! So I got 2 boxes of them.
I like them. Though I have no doubt somebody will crush one thinking they are the solo cups. They claim they'll help keep cold beverages cooler a bit longer. If I can type later I'll let you know.
I have to test them for science sake!


----------



## krj (Jun 18, 2021)

Is it a double walled insulated cup? Aluminum disperses heat very well, so I wouldn't think it would keep beverages colder longer. I'd actually think it would offer less time.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 18, 2021)

krj said:


> Is it a double walled insulated cup? Aluminum disperses heat very well, so I wouldn't think it would keep beverages colder longer. I'd actually think it would offer less time.



These aren't meant for hot beverages, only cold. Not double walled. They claim it provides a unique cold drinking experience. Whatever that means! Once the cup is cool it might afford some extra time. Though I'm not a believer of that either.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2021)

Steve,
When I was a kid, my Great-Grandfather had a Tin cup hanging by the outside Pump, over at his farm and we also often used a Dipper to drink out of, and I swear the water always seemed colder from those things.

Also I don't know what it's made of, but the newest Miller Lite Screw-top can seems to keep the beer colder longer than the regular pull-tab cans do.

Bear


----------



## bregent (Jun 18, 2021)

Steve H said:


> They claim it provides a unique cold drinking experience.



That's correct. Your hand gets very cold while you are holding it.  Hold one in each hand for an even better experience :)


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 18, 2021)

Steve H said:


> I saw these on Face Book and thought that this was kinda cool.
> 
> View attachment 500454
> 
> ...


Seems like a good enough reason for an "experiment" to me....


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 18, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Steve,
> When I was a kid, my Great-Grandfather had a Tin cup hanging by the outside Pump, over at his farm and we also often used a Dipper to drink out of, and I swear the water always seemed colder from those things.
> 
> Also I don't know what it's made of, but the newest Miller Lite Screw-top can seems to keep the beer colder longer than the regular pull-tab cans do.
> ...


My Paternal grandparents had a pump like that out by the milk-house with a tin cup. It also always seemed colder than the house water.
Odd because it came from the same well...


----------



## clifish (Jun 18, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Steve,
> When I was a kid, my Great-Grandfather had a Tin cup hanging by the outside Pump, over at his farm and we also often used a Dipper to drink out of, and I swear the water always seemed colder from those things.
> 
> Also I don't know what it's made of, but the newest Miller Lite Screw-top can seems to keep the beer colder longer than the regular pull-tab cans do.
> ...


I have several metal cups that walked out of a bar with me in Rochester NY a couple years ago....I have not had a beer last long enough in them to see if they kept it colder for longer.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 18, 2021)

clifish said:


> I have several metal cups that walked out of a bar with me in Rochester NY a couple years ago....I have not had a beer last long enough in them to see if they kept it colder for longer.



Hmm, which bar may that of been?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 18, 2021)

They probably work great. Growing up, in our Bathroom was a plain looking Stainless Steel Cup. Whether it was Science or Magic the Water out of that cup was ALWAYS Colder than what went in!...JJ


----------



## Steve H (Jun 18, 2021)

My grandparents had a well with a metal cup tied to it. The water sure did taste colder from it.


----------



## clifish (Jun 18, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Hmm, which bar may that of been?


I believe it was on sodus point,  might of been Cap't Jacks,   we where salmon fishing for a couple days.  I do remember the lake was so high that houses where flooded and all the docs were under water.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 18, 2021)

Yup, Sodus point really got hurt with that flooding. Been to Capt. Jacks before and if I remember right they had metal tankard like mugs.


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 18, 2021)

Looking forward to your conclusions. 
Jim


----------



## thirdeye (Jun 18, 2021)

I remember those multi color aluminum cups from the '60's.  They were good for cold drinks.  They had some sort of anodized finish.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 18, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Looking forward to your conclusions.
> Jim



I'm drinking out of one now. Nice and cold! But I'm in a cool hotel room at the moment. This weekend at home will be the acid test!


----------



## Steve H (Jun 18, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> I remember those multi color aluminum cups from the '60's.  They were good for cold drinks.  They had some sort of anodized finish.



I remember those!


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 18, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> I remember those multi color aluminum cups from the '60's.  They were good for cold drinks.  They had some sort of anodized finish.


Man seems like everyone have a set of those things! I know my grandparents had some.
Jim


----------



## Steve H (Jun 18, 2021)

Yup, my parents did for picnics. They didn't have to worry about getting them broken. Though they did have dents in them. They kept the fine loony tune glasses at home.


----------



## robrpb (Jun 18, 2021)

Steve, what store had them on a BOGO? Rob.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 18, 2021)

robrpb said:


> Steve, what store had them on a BOGO? Rob.



Shaws at  Raynham, MA


----------



## robrpb (Jun 18, 2021)

Thanks Steve. None down my way. I remember going to one when I visited my aunt and uncle when they lived in Blackstone, MA. As I remember, they had some good deals.


----------



## clifish (Jun 18, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Yup, Sodus point really got hurt with that flooding. Been to Capt. Jacks before and if I remember right they had metal tankard like mugs.


These were more like the ones you just bought, although I doubt they would crush easily. They were printed with Coors light or Miller Lite on the outsides


----------



## Steve H (Jun 18, 2021)

clifish said:


> These were more like the ones you just bought, although I doubt the would crush easily. They printed with Coors light or Miller Lite on the outsides



No, they were (bar duty) If I remember correctly.


----------



## old sarge (Jun 19, 2021)

Great post Steve.  Amazon has them and I think I will order a set.  We also have the old style aluminum tumblers; grand kids love the way their hands get cold on a hot day!









						Jewel-Tone Aluminum Tumblers, Set of 6
					

Jewel-Tone Tumblers Keep Drinks Refreshingly Cold




					www.vermontcountrystore.com


----------

